# Nokia N900 Overclocked



## Ruhrpott (11. April 2010)

Also ich spiele ja schon seit geraumer Zeit damit mir das N900 zu kaufen und bin gerad durch Zufall auf einen Artikel im Netz gestoßen und war baaf.

Zitat :

The Nokia N900 overclocking war continues. The guys at Maemo community  successfully overclocked the Nokia N900 CPU to 1700MHz (from 600MHz). Im  not sure if the pic is real or not, so you have to decide if you  believe in it or not 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich finde gerad das Bild lustig 

Was haltet ihr davon bzw allgemein vom Thema Handy-OC ?

Hat von euch vielleicht das Handy schon und kann ein wenig zu diesem Gerät sagen ?

Quelle : Daily Mobile 

Der Ruhrpott


----------



## Iceananas (11. April 2010)

Lol.. das Bild ist ja mal geil :'D

das N900 ist schon ein geniales Handy.. wenn es nur nicht so klobig wäre...


----------



## taks (11. April 2010)

Ich hatte früher mein HTC Touch übertaktet.
Aber es hat ihm nicht all zu gut getan. Mit der Zeit fing das Ding an sich dauernd aufzuhängen...


----------



## MaN!aC (11. April 2010)

Allgemein vom Handy-OC halte ich schon etwas.
Man hats beim Omnia HD und dem Palm Pre gesehen was damit möglich ist bzw. was mit ein paar Mhz mehr möglich wäre.
Aber die 1,7GHz, falls die stimmen, sind schon verdammt viel ^^

Meinen XDA Terra hab ich ebenfalls übertaktet, aber nur von 200 auf 264MHz, damit Windows Mobile 6.5 auch mit dem Media Player noch flüssig läuft.


----------



## Ruhrpott (11. April 2010)

Also ich wusste nicht mal wirklich das man Handy´s auch ocen kann.

Hab zur Zeit das N97 und ich finde das schon ziemlich langsam wenn es um Anwendungen geht.

Ich werde das N900 nächste Woche mal genau unter die Luppe nehmen und vielleicht auch mal einen kleinen Oc Test machen.

Kennst jemand Prog´s mit denen man das machen kann oder was benötigt man zum Handy ocen ?


Der Ruhrpott


----------



## DAEF13 (11. April 2010)

Ich habe (grade eben) schon öfters gelesen, das einige es auf 1Ghz übertaktet haben, aber 1,7ghz?! OMG

In den Artikeln stand übrigens drin, dass man den Kernel flashen muss, damit das OC'n möglich ist...


----------



## Superwip (11. April 2010)

Jetzt noch ein paar Handybenchmarks, um den Nutzen des OCs messen zu können...

Oder zumindestens ein FPS-Meter für Handyspiele



> das N900 ist schon ein geniales Handy.. wenn es nur nicht so klobig wäre...


Und der i7 Boxed Kühler oder was da draufhängt macht es auch nicht kompakter ^^


----------



## Wargrown (11. April 2010)

Das war höchstwahrscheinlich ein Fakebild. Ich verfolge den Overclockingthread seit den letzten 200 Seiten und der Typ, welcher das Bild gepostet hat, hat keine Stellung mehr genommen.

Übrigens es sind schon echt gute untervoltungskerne draußen(1GHz mit 600MHz Spannung)


----------



## Ruhrpott (11. April 2010)

powerkiller94 schrieb:


> Das war höchstwahrscheinlich ein Fakebild. Ich verfolge den Overclockingthread seit den letzten 200 Seiten und der Typ, welcher das Bild gepostet hat, hat keine Stellung mehr genommen.
> 
> Übrigens es sind schon echt gute untervoltungskerne draußen(1GHz mit 600MHz Spannung)




Welchen Overclockingthread meinst du ?

Hast du vielleicht nen Link  ?


Der Ruhrpott


----------



## Wargrown (12. April 2010)

Ja klar:

Overclock the N900? - maemo.org - Talk

Viel SPaß beim durchlesen von ~240 Seiten


----------



## Falk (12. April 2010)

Irgendwie zuckt es da ja bei mir, so ein Teil zu bestelle - abgesehen davon das es ein cooles Teil ist. Aber 500€ sind auch ein Wort, vor allem wenn man es eigentlich nicht braucht


----------



## Ruhrpott (14. April 2010)

Also ich habs mir nun bestellt 

Aber ich werde erst mal so ein paar Tage testen und dann mal gucken ob es wirklich so ein "OC Wunder" ist.


Der Ruhrpott


----------

